
French data protection watchdog fines Google $57M under the GDPR - Cynddl
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/21/french-data-protection-watchdog-fines-google-57-million-under-the-gdpr/
======
Cynddl
The original article by CNIL has been posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18960564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18960564)
but this article might bring more context about the fine, incl. the key notion
of consent bundling.

